# Can a person retirer with 400 000$?



## Savingmoney (Dec 28, 2009)

*Can a person retire with 400 000$?*

What can a guy make with 400 000$ invested in dividend paying stock that pay 6% after tax, assuming that's the only income he has??


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

This sounds awfully familiar. Didn't someone start this very thread a few months ago?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> This sounds awfully familiar. Didn't someone start this very thread a few months ago?


Yes, the OP did and called the thread can a person retirer with $500,000


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Save your moneyhttp://saveyourgreen.webs.com 

I'm sure it's not spam.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

savingmoney:

Why have you posed the exact same question twice? Wasn't there enough discussion in the first thread you created?

You also misspelled retire. Again.


----------



## Savingmoney (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm just trying to figure out how much i need for retirement if i invest mostly in dividend paying stock and keep my capital.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Savingmoney said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how much i need for retirement if i invest mostly in dividend paying stock and keep my capital.


Isn't this basic math? Assuming you have the ability to pick dividend stocks, you should be able to figure out how much you can buy with the alleged $400k and how much the dividend payments will be.

As for how much you need - well, how much do you need? 

If you can't answer those two questions, then I suggest looking at annuities.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Savingmoney said:


> What can a guy make with 400 000$ invested in dividend paying stock that pay 6% after tax, assuming that's the only income he has??


20% less than when you asked the same question for $500,000.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I would assume No Debts, add CPP/OAS, if a couple, gives you an income above $50,000.

Can you live on $50,000 a year, many would say Yes

I have friends who make over $200,000 a year, always pleading Poverty, depends upon individual circumstances.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

It would be better if the OP simply re-read the first thread he started. There were a lot of very thoughtful replies in that thread. I see no reason why we need to keep rediscussing the same topic over every few months. 

LOL @ OGG.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Isn't this basic math? Assuming you have the ability to pick dividend stocks, you should be able to figure out how much you can buy with the alleged $400k and how much the dividend payments will be.
> 
> As for how much you need - well, how much do you need?
> 
> If you can't answer those two questions, then I suggest looking at annuities.


Agreed. What are your monthly annual expenses? Compare it to what you would earn after taxes with the dividend payments. Factor in OAS or CPP if applicable.


----------



## mutzy (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re-posted*

Approx. 18,000 in assets to generate $100/mo of income


----------

